# Check Engine LIght



## VegasDevl84 (Feb 13, 2005)

I have a 1991 Max. The other day the check engine light came on. The only thing I did different when starting it, was that I took off right after I started it. The car began to hesitate when i accelerated, like maybe the fuel wasn;t getting burned. Smells like it's running rich. I pulled over and turned the car off, started it back up and still there. I even let it sit for a few days still there. Any input? If someone could tell me where the ECU is on this year, I can check the LED Codes to see what the issue might be. Anyone had this problem before? Thanks 

Diab


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

strange.. you might have a dead O2 sensor or something, but usually that doesn't cause a CEL. it's very hard to get one on these cars actually.

the ECU is under the center console, in the back. pull off the small black panel on the passenger side and you'll see the screw on the ECU.


----------

